# Getting fermentation restarted



## jmick35 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have racked a bucket of Regina Chianti into the carboy and I am concerned that fermentation has stopped.( I think this as there appears to be n0 pressure on the airlock. ) I brought the carboy out of the basement thinking the warmer laundryroom will stimulate the situation. This didn't help. I want a dry wine so I want fermenation to continue. need I be concerned? Should I put the juice back in the primary container ?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 1, 2010)

jmick35 said:


> I have racked a bucket of Regina Chianti into the carboy and I am concerned that fermentation has stopped.( I think this as there appears to be n0 pressure on the airlock. ) I brought the carboy out of the basement thinking the warmer laundryroom will stimulate the situation. This didn't help. I want a dry wine so I want fermenation to continue. need I be concerned? Should I put the juice back in the primary container ?


Besides warmer, what temperatures are we talking about here? What temp is the actual wine?

Even more important, what specific gravity readings do you have?

IMO, visual signs of fermentation are somewhere between misleading and useless.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

If you dont have one get a hydrometer. It's thw winemakers best friend.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!

I agree - visual appearance of fermentation can be misleading. A hydrometer is the best way to monitor the progress of your fermentation.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2010)

You could always simply taste a little of the wine. Does it taste sweet? 

Amung other things, the tongue can be a great hydrometer.


----------



## jmick35 (Nov 6, 2010)

I added 5# of sugar to the bucket of juice at the onset on 10/15. When I racked it to the carboy on 10/27 the SG was 1.03. I checked it again on 11/6 the SG is 1.03. Tasting the wine at this stage it is sweeter than I want to end up with.
I read in C.J.J.Berry's book "First Steps in Winemaking" you can add 2.5# of sugar per gallon of juice and end up with a dry wine. Going back and rereading I now see he recommends adding sugar in stages.
What are my options? I put the carboy in the basement with the airlock on and plan to leave it sit and monitor.
I did take 2 quarts added yeast and have it in a primary to see if I can restart it.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2010)

jmick35 said:


> I added 5# of sugar to the bucket of juice at the onset on 10/15. When I racked it to the carboy on 10/27 the SG was 1.03. I checked it again on 11/6 the SG is 1.03. Tasting the wine at this stage it is sweeter than I want to end up with.


SG is usually given as three decimal places. Since many people seem to have problems with decimals, I have to ask this...

Do you mean 1.030? IE lots of sugars still to ferment.

OR perhaps 1.003? This is pretty close to a finished ferment.

As I already asked, what temperature is the wine?

Steve


----------



## jmick35 (Nov 6, 2010)

72 degrees F
1.030


----------



## jmick35 (Nov 15, 2010)

72 degrees F
1.030


----------



## KSmith3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you know the beginning S.G.? If you had too much sugar the yeast may have made all the alcohol it can handle.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

Its probably done all it can do if you added a 5lb of suga to the juice, what was the starting gravity?


----------



## rob (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you tried a yeast starter, sugar, water and yeast in a fruit jar to get it started then add to must


----------

